# Sirius yearly subs for my auto= $9.41/mth, any better deal?



## todbnla (Aug 2, 2008)

My _"free"_ 6mths thru Ford for my car is about to expire and I got an offer for $9.41 /mth for 12mths, is their any better deal out there? 

PLMK, thanks!


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

I'll be keeping an eye on this, mine isn't up for 4 more months but I am already looking for the best deals.


----------



## anubys (Jan 19, 2006)

my wife got an e-mail offer from Sirius (come back to XM!) as a former XM sub...$4 per month for 1 year...

she got it about 2 weeks ago...

she just got a "get the best of Sirius for $2 more" offer...she'll do it to get Howard Stern...



Edited to clarify that the offer was for XM Channels...


----------



## todbnla (Aug 2, 2008)

I guess they have different channel packages, the $9.41 offer is for all SIRIUS channels with the exception of a few XM only channels like Martha Stewart, and some other sports channels.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

Any chance they will offer a free or deeply discounted car radio subscription to those who already get Sirius through Dish? I just bought a new FOrd with Sirius built-in. No way am I paying $10+ a month to listen to radio stations, when I can get FM free. I used to have an HD radio, and I miss that already, even though there were a number of dead spots near my house and my work.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

4HiMarks said:


> Any chance they will offer a free or deeply discounted car radio subscription to those who already get Sirius through Dish?


No chance whatsoever.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

Oh well. Guess I'll have a useless button on my dash then.


----------



## allen31 (Aug 27, 2009)

todbnla said:


> My _"free"_ 6mths thru Ford for my car is about to expire and I got an offer for $9.41 /mth for 12mths, is their any better deal out there?
> 
> PLMK, thanks!


That is the "new deal". Sirius/xm changed their rate structure back in March and you had to renew your subscriptions before a certain date to look in the old rate of 6.99 per extra radio.


----------

